# Who was your first VPS provider?



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2015)

Who was your first VPS provider? Are they still around to this day?

I'm not 100% certain but I do believe my first VPS provider was AlienVPS... chosen at the time due to price. Their website appears to be spitting out a DB error at this time so I am not sure if they are still in operation or not.

What about you, who was your first VPS provider?


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 13, 2015)

My first VPS provider long ago (2002?) was the first Linux VPS provider (they starting offering services in 2001), and they're still around.

2002 offers: http://web.archive.org/web/20020212054820/http://www.rosehosting.com/virtserv.htm

their original offer in 2001: http://web.archive.org/web/20010924043306/www.rosehosting.com/virtserv.htm



> I'm not 100% certain but I do believe my first VPS provider was AlienVPS... chosen at the time due to price. Their website appears to be spitting out a DB error at this time so I am not sure if they are still in operation or not.


TL;DR: tried to sell the company late last year, nobody wanted to pay the asking price (130K), bye bye via a disappearing act soon after

sale attempt: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1438312

R.I.P.: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1439399


----------



## Jive (Jul 13, 2015)

I think my first would have been from vzlayer.com or jumba.com.au.


VZLayer appears to be dead from my end, but Jumba is still going strong. Know a few people who still stick wIth and recommend Jumba for their own personal stuff, but I couldn't comment on their service as it's been years since I even thought about them.


----------



## lowesthost (Jul 13, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I do believe my first VPS provider was AlienVPS... chosen at the time due to price.


AlienVPS  dead pooled sometime in  12-2014  there ip's are announced to the NJ IX


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 13, 2015)

My first VPS offsite was with Ramhost and yup still around. Control panel is nice and simple.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jul 13, 2015)

volumedrive many years ago. 

One of the reasons I got into hosting was so I could move away from it.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> My first VPS offsite was with Ramhost and yup still around. Control panel is nice and simple.


I've almost forgotten about Ramhost... glad to see they're still around!


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2015)

My first was HostV (VPS side of Cirtex) in December of 2007. They were bought by A Small Orange/HostNine a few years back.


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Ahh a good one...

I was late to the VPS world.  My interest in VPS waned quickly with lots of foolish providers.  I tried MANY.  I can't even remember who was first at this point 

AlienVPS was a company I noted very early on.  Never bought from them but considered it more than I should have.

Mid 2014 we had a thread about them re-appearing like the aliens they were:



Shame that the carcass of AlienVPS died like that.  Owner clearly must have owed bills and had a drop dead date.   It was a great design and theme that rivals the best of today.  Sure the brand and image was badly damaged... Oh well.


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 14, 2015)

My first host for vps was guardhost.net in 2007. Where we started providing hosting services to only selected webmasters ...

Had my first experience with the virtuozzo control panel there to monitor and control VPS.. Now they have long gone..


----------



## rds100 (Jul 14, 2015)

My first was a VPS from gandi.net. Had it since 2008. Only used own servers and coloed servers before that.


----------



## bizzard (Jul 14, 2015)

I am late to the party. My first provider was IntoVPS and they are still going strong, but not much visibility in the Low-End market. Their support has always been great. They have a easy to use custom panel too.

Started of with the 512MB OVZ plan and then my resource needs increased. In search of good providers led me to BuyVM, RamNode, Crissic and few others.

Just checked IntoVPS again and they have doubled their RAM. Considering the quality of support I received, I'd always recommend them.


----------



## zed (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.lfcvps.com/


----------



## MartinD (Jul 14, 2015)

Memset...back in 2001/2


Before that it was all shells. Ukshells and Infra.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe it was RoseHosting, they're of course still in business


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 14, 2015)

I never realized 24shells was my first provider who provide the VPS for IRCd and Shell back to the year 2007 wow!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2015)

Does anyone remember shells, like IRCD shells? For me the first thing I bought was an IRCD shell so I could run an IRC network.

In terms of VPS, the first one for me was SliceHost. I think I might have bought a VPS or two from BlueVM (not sure though... they were horrible, but they had Blue in the name but wasn't BlueHost). Also DamnVPS/ThrustVPS was one of the first ones I bought from.


----------



## gonggo (Jul 14, 2015)

jaguarpc, maybe in 2006/7. $20-something for 256MB vps


----------



## davidgestiondbi (Jul 14, 2015)

My first VPS provider was Virpus if I remember well.

Prior of that, I was running everything on local servers.


----------



## raj (Jul 14, 2015)

Virtuozzo VPS from Spry.com circa 2003.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to say the first VPS I bought was with SolarVPS way back when.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 14, 2015)

GoDaddy  way back . I remember the hot models in the ads.


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Noted: UFOs and hot girl models sell VPS.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2015)

BurstNET OpenVZ.

I know...


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 14, 2015)

BlueVM


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Geek said:


> BurstNET OpenVZ.
> 
> I know...


I tried Burst and it was Bursted.  Really screwed up shop and that was in more recent years.



rmlhhd said:


> BlueVM


Tried BlueVM and really wanted them to do well.  That was back when you'd swear Ishan owned the place.  Was very bad.


----------



## clarity (Jul 14, 2015)

My very first VPS was with BuyVM. I haven't been in the VPS game for that many years. I had a server before a VPS and that was with WANSecurity.


----------



## heiska (Jul 14, 2015)

vpsville.ca in June of 2009. Looks like they still have the same prices as six years ago.


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 14, 2015)

drmike said:


> Noted: UFOs and hot girl models sell VPS.


Not exactly my reason. But I have to admit, while it did cost them some customers,[ it was a risky move ],  most of their client base just became customer because of the impact of their godaddy v1 ads. The type of customer they were aiming was the non technical.

But well, "ITS GO TIME!"


----------



## sleddog (Jul 14, 2015)

ServInt, around 2003. $49/month for 256MB VPS with CPanel. Was pretty good


----------



## LiamCyrus (Jul 15, 2015)

123systems.net

Admittedly they were pretty bad and had terrible uptime, but they were all I knew at the time. And they were dirt, dirt cheap. Like $3 VPS' before anybody else offered anything like that. But yeah, that was back when I was all about hosting Minecraft servers.


----------



## Leyton (Jul 15, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> My first was HostV (VPS side of Cirtex) in December of 2007. They were bought by A Small Orange/HostNine a few years back.


Same here, though I can't remember quite when it was. Thinking somewhere around December 2008, perhaps later.

It was something like $300-400/yr for a 512MB (1GB burstable) Virtuozzo VPS with 50GB storage, 100MBPS for ~500GB/mo, cPanel + R1Soft backup + Full Management.

The server performed well enough for what was needed, but after being burned by total data loss, including R1Soft backups, we parted ways.


----------



## Mayers (Jul 15, 2015)

My first VPS was with Steadfast back in 2006. Paid $29.95 a month for 

7 GB of Disk Space
200 GB of Monthly Data Transfer
128 MHz - Minimum Guaranteed CPU
128 MB - Minimum Guaranteed RAM
Fully Managed

cPanel

http://web.archive.org/web/20060702235244/http://steadfast.net/services/vps.php

I remember the VPS kept crashing and kinda turned me off from the VPS world for a while.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 15, 2015)

Linode was one of my first providers, still love them to this day.

The other was CVPS and Alienvps. Nearly refuse to do business with both at this point.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 15, 2015)

My first commercial vps provider was vpscheap.net in 2011: http://web.archive.org/web/20110927081956/http://vpscheap.net/


OpenVZ Linux VPS 1
128MB RAM 256MB burstable
15GB RAID 6 space
10Mbit/s 
1 IP Address
Full root access

$3.99 per month.

Terrible network speed and capped I/O. But a great playground - reinstalled it once a week.

More than one year later I took a better choice and bought three vps from Frantech and Secure Dragon - still using them.


----------



## mikeyur (Jul 16, 2015)

Probably JaguarPC or HostDime, was running a tiny shared hosting company with a friend in 2006-ish. Then SliceHost for unmanaged in 07.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2015)

mikeyur said:


> SliceHost for unmanaged in 07.


Ah, I remember SliceHost. Didn't they get bought by Linode?


----------



## Leyton (Jul 16, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Ah, I remember SliceHost. Didn't they get bought by Linode?


They were acquired by RackSpace


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2015)

Leyton said:


> They were acquired by RackSpace


Ah, thank you 


I knew it was one of the bigger guys, but I forgot which


----------



## JahAGR (Jul 16, 2015)

BurstNet in... 2009? 2010?

Not a good experience although it did last a while before before I started to experience the horrors that others had described


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

IPXCore were the first people I ever purchased a VPS from

I had a shell account with frenzy.biz before that. Not sure if they're still in business.


----------



## securewebcloud (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually it was Rackspace in 2008 and I learned most of my command line skills from that point on


----------



## VPSSoldiers (Aug 17, 2015)

> What about you, who was your first VPS provider?



I was first with LiquidWeb (for VPS) as I had a dedi with them and wasn't able to afford it any more so I downgraded I still had that VPS up until 2013 when I quadrupled the amount of VPSs I had and was still paying the same amount.


----------



## RA4W (Aug 17, 2015)

Edis.


----------



## Linux Savvy (Aug 20, 2015)

my first VPS provider was IX WEb Hosting 
LEL

Now i have learnt about better hosts.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Aug 20, 2015)

My first VPS was through a provider called IwhiC, they have since sold to AHosting. Then if I recall correctly, my second VPS was with FTNHosting @Chris Miller. 

 This post takes me all the way back to 2008!


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 20, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> My first VPS was through a provider called IwhiC, they have since sold to AHosting. Then if I recall correctly, my second VPS was with FTNHosting @Chris Miller.
> 
> This post takes me all the way back to 2008!



2008 was a great year! 

Yeah IwhiC was a pretty reputable provider on DigitalPoint back in the day I got to know both owners over the years. Sad what happened to Aimee with her unexpected death and last I knew Jason who was the other owner of IwhiC was in prison. (unrelated) 

My first WHM reseller was with mycoolworld and first vps was with http://lowendbox.com/blog/fiveminutevps-5-openvz-vps-with-128mb-ram/ back in 2008.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 20, 2015)

Linux Savvy said:


> my first VPS provider was IX WEb Hosting
> LEL
> 
> Now i have learnt about better hosts.



IX Web Hosting aka Ecommerce.com and their little weasel CEO Fathi Said are near the very top of my shit list for being a very SPAM friendly host who ignores SPAM complaints.  40 Spamhaus SBL's http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings/ecommerce.com


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 20, 2015)

Hm...I made a mistake in my earlier reply; RoseHosting wasn't my first VPS provider. My first VPS was provided by a guy named Joshua Levitsky in the year 2000 and it was via joshie.com — I got the VPS for nothing, zilch, nada, zip, and I kept it until about 2005, if I remember correctly. We got along surprisingly well despite our massive differences


----------



## ICPH (Aug 20, 2015)

i do not remember it and it really does not matter


----------



## cdrive (Aug 20, 2015)

I first had my VPS with steadcom and the specs were good though, but they no longer providing services anymore.


----------



## willie (Aug 21, 2015)

My first personal vps was the AlienLayer 192MB plan, like several other people here.  It was one of the earliest really cheap plans, cheap enough that I could buy it for experimentation without having an actual use for it.  I was very happy with it even though it was horribly unreliable by current standards.  I got my money's worth ($15/year or so, when everything else cost much more) just from the experience of setting it up and installing some stuff on it and serving a few personal pages.

Before that I used a Rackspace VPS for some work stuff, but it had been purchased and set up by one of my co-workers.   IIRC it was $12.50 a month for 512MB ram and 20gb of disk or thereabouts.  I thought that was very affordable and figured I'd buy one myself once I had a use for it.  Then I watched LEB for a while and got the Alien vps and the addiction started.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

ok2host was my first provider.


----------



## serversec (Oct 4, 2015)

Old serverorigin.com. Good company for DDoS mitigation.


----------



## ALN2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hostingfuze through their vpsfuze service.

They may still be arround, however they do not offer services any longer to new clients.


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 4, 2015)

> My first VPS was through a provider called IwhiC, they have since sold to AHosting. Then if I recall correctly, my second VPS was with FTNHosting @Chris Miller.
> 
> This post takes me all the way back to 2008!



The DP era of hosts some memories there lol.


----------



## badpatrick (Oct 5, 2015)

I snagged a URPad and a Prometeus around the same time. URPad didn't go well but I still love Prometeus.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 6, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> > My first VPS was through a provider called IwhiC, they have since sold to AHosting. Then if I recall correctly, my second VPS was with FTNHosting @Chris Miller.
> >
> > This post takes me all the way back to 2008!
> 
> ...


Haha yeah those were the days! I can't believe its been nearly 8 years since I got my start there. 

@badpatrick Sorry to hear about issues with URPad  (I used to be the owner of the company which owned URPad). When did you have service with them?


----------



## keanu (Oct 6, 2015)

My first provider was HostGator, 5 years ago. Actually was really good and ran a gameserver decently.


----------



## comXyz (Oct 7, 2015)

My first provider is GoodHosting dot co

They are deadpooled I think.


----------



## Nyr (Oct 7, 2015)

My first VPS was with BuyVM back when they were starting at HE Fremont.

I used dedicated servers way before buying my first VPS.


----------



## casdr (Oct 7, 2015)

My first VPS providers were Ramnode and BlueVM. BlueVM for a Windows desktop to work on and Ramnode as a webserver.


----------



## Shakib_mir (Oct 11, 2015)

I think mine was TMZvps with cPanel managed service.

Though I bought one from Namecheap earlier with no control panel I had no idea how to work with that so has the cancel the order.


----------



## Premiumn (Oct 11, 2015)

Mine was with hostus in 2013 when they started. I was one of their first few customers and was the first one to review their services on a community forum.


----------



## VATruica (Oct 12, 2015)

I went with DigitalOcean and mostly because I had no idea on VPS's. Their 10$ free credit was what got me, because I wanted to pay as less as possible before I knew what I was doing.


----------



## jure (Oct 12, 2015)

My first provider was URPAD. That box remains online. ;-)


----------



## emdad (Oct 12, 2015)

My first provider war ChicagoVPS. Also they were the reason I didn't buy any low priced VPS in a long time 

  ~ Emdad


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 12, 2015)

Scarlett said:


> www.vpb.com is my fist vps provider, it runs smoothly , their customer service is good, you can get quick reply when you have problems.



So, in the 8 minutes between that post and this post you went from being a VPB customer to working at VPB? Congratuf*ckinglations on the new job!



Quote said:


> Hello graeme, all kinds of servers with competitive price are available in www.vpb.com  We can provide DDoS protection for you. Some of our hot selling VPS server are on sale now. If you have interest please free feel to contact us.


----------



## thekreek (Oct 13, 2015)

Slicehost and dbihosting, they had their ups and down in all this time. I'm no longer with any of them.

Now, if your talking about my first LEB VPS, that honor goes to BuyVM, Francisco and Aldryc, thanks for the support and help I got from you.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Oct 18, 2015)

Host Gator I got spit for disk space and they keep asking me to upgrade becuse the few sites I had on it was not performing good, I moved after a while had fun


----------



## LeaseVPS (Oct 25, 2015)

My first VPS provider was rimuhosting, likely back in 2003


----------



## libro22 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was late to the party, I think Slicehost was already purchased that time when VPSs piqued my interest.

First one.. VPSLatch I think, now owned by Hostdime


----------



## web-project (Nov 4, 2015)

our first provider was a2b2 /  Vaserv, but they been shut down since the HyperVM been hacked:


http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/08/webhost_attack/


----------



## Prager-IT e.U. (Nov 6, 2015)

I believe it was bigvps.com and they seem to be still around.


----------



## HostHoney (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually had my own Dedicated Server in house, before I went to a VPS But when I did it was HostGator, but this was 2007 early 2008 when I got my first VPS.


----------



## arussell (Nov 6, 2015)

Ours was way back in 2001 with a UK based company called DSVR who had a very interesting custom precursor to OpenVZ based on Linux vservers if I remember correctly (it was a long long time ago!).


----------



## sterile (Nov 29, 2015)

My first VPS was a friends dedicated server


----------



## zionvps (Dec 2, 2015)

My first VPS provider was 'manashosting'. I was fairly new in this whole VPS genre and i got lured due to their attractive prices. I regret that decision to this day but i learnt a lot.


----------



## risharde (Dec 2, 2015)

I think Virpus was my first, it was good for a year then they lost my data. After which, there was a craze for buyvm's limited stock and I findally hopped on board.


----------



## SSDBlaze (Dec 31, 2015)

A game server company (no longer around) called CraftingHost was my first. It was a VPS that came with a game server installed and a panel.


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Jan 1, 2016)

I can't remember the name of the company but it was a china based Windows VPS provider. Must have been back in 2005 or something.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (Jan 6, 2016)

my first one was with hostgator back in the day.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2016)

A Bytemark VPS in 2006. Their pricing was a bit more competitive back then.


----------



## TeenLinux (Jan 12, 2016)

Host1Plus with their $2.00 package. Was happy for my first VPS and they are still around.


----------



## layeronline (Jan 13, 2016)

My first VPS was with VPS.net


----------



## AlbaHost (Jan 13, 2016)

My first one was adiungo in 2004 which is not available long ago.


----------



## foreign (Jan 14, 2016)

Forgot the name.. I just remember it was very cheap and I was trying to figure out how to run game server on it. There is high chance host is gone by now. I think my second host was VolumeDrive.


----------



## Wax (Jan 18, 2016)

My first VPS Provider was a P2H Company (FreeVPS.US). I never really used the VPS.


When I found a use for servers, I straight up brought a Dedi.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

My first company here in the UK was MiniVPS. Unfortunately they sold out to a bigger fish


And american prover was crissic


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Feb 3, 2016)

I've never had a VPS provider, but my first hosting provider was HostGator. 


- Daniel


----------



## VPSclub (Feb 13, 2016)

I bought my first VPS from Linode, but never used that for some reasons.


I actually started using VPSs after buying them from Ramnode and BuyVM. I bought from both of them at the same time.


----------



## Neo (Feb 19, 2016)

Some overpriced VPS located in the UK, but I missed the name dam.


----------



## GlideServers (Feb 24, 2016)

A long time ago my first VPS provider was MaximumVPS,


they are still around today


----------



## web-project (Mar 1, 2016)

my personal VPS was almost 9 years ago from B2B company - the company is not trading anymore


----------



## NodeBlade (Mar 1, 2016)

BuyVM


----------



## Reseller99 (Mar 2, 2016)

My First VPS Provider was Quickhosting


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 2, 2016)

HOSTBD24 said:


> I was too late to pick a VPS, but my first VPS provider was https://www.knownhost.com/ @KnownHost-Jonathan  ... Yes, they are still out there


----------



## flopv (Mar 3, 2016)

In my case, QuickPacket was my first service provider. I recommend to everyone here.


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 3, 2016)

HOSTBD24 said:


> You guys have no idea, how much i miss KnownHost. I really miss that support, stability & performance.



Come on back - we miss you too!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 3, 2016)

Really? Nobody has mentioned VPSLand so far?


It used to be the go-to for private servers and the like, cheap 1-2GB Windows VPS, didn't care too much about performance, and "more performance" was more memory back then. I remember being on a dual core pentium d or something for a while, probably sharing with 16+ other people...


----------



## Paulius777 (Mar 14, 2016)

I am not sure if it was mentioned before or not, but my first VPS provider was and still is BalticServers


----------



## VyprNetworks (Mar 14, 2016)

Believe it or not the first vps provider I ever used was namecheap. Although I didn't have the best experience with them they're support is great.


----------



## kevinsimmons (Apr 1, 2016)

My first VPS offsite was with *IntoVPS* and its Control panel was nice and simple .


----------



## ZenithHosting (Apr 1, 2016)

My first was OVH


----------



## Cyclone Servers (Apr 6, 2016)

My first ever vps was VPSLand


----------



## dedica_manager (Apr 15, 2016)

vps first was Linode. The setting is made on its documentation.


----------



## Hostfolks (Apr 25, 2016)

Quite a way back had some with BurstNet, only a couple of things in aws now.


----------



## cristipuc (Apr 27, 2016)

My first provider was : bermanhosting.com


----------



## RosenHost (May 5, 2016)

I had my first VPS with DelimiterVPS. They had a different homepage back then and Direct Admin included cheap plans. later they had issues with Paypal and forced 2Checkout.  I leaved them during those dark days. Later second provider I guess it was BlueVM and they do not seem to be around anymore. I remember sth like ChicagoVPS acquiring them, if correctly.


----------



## Nogics Technologies (Sep 21, 2016)

My first VPS provider was Burstnet, USA which I bought in the year 2008. It was nice experience through as I was using normal cpanel hosting till then.


----------



## CeeHosting Ltd. (Oct 3, 2016)

My first VPS provider was zFast (UK) - I used their VPS since 2014. Their server was originally in America but they upgraded and started moving people to a local server in Manchester (UK). It was great for the two years I used it, a bit more to pay but it was well worth it.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Oct 4, 2016)

willie said:


> My first personal vps was the AlienLayer 192MB plan, like several other people here.  It was one of the earliest really cheap plans, cheap enough that I could buy it for experimentation without having an actual use for it.  I was very happy with it even though it was horribly unreliable by current standards.  I got my money's worth ($15/year or so, when everything else cost much more) just from the experience of setting it up and installing some stuff on it and serving a few personal pages.
> 
> 
> Before that I used a Rackspace VPS for some work stuff, but it had been purchased and set up by one of my co-workers.   IIRC it was $12.50 a month for 512MB ram and 20gb of disk or thereabouts.  I thought that was very affordable and figured I'd buy one myself once I had a use for it.  Then I watched LEB for a while and got the Alien vps and the addiction started.



good times


----------



## marrco (Oct 4, 2016)

First leb was a VPStree box, with, if memory helps, 64mb ram. And that was enough to run wordpress. First 'serious' provider was Linode. And i'm still a customer of theirs


----------



## ISPAZE (Oct 12, 2016)

Prior to entering webhosting business , i use to have a account with atlantic.net , they were nice at that time and yes they still exist


----------



## copperhost (Nov 21, 2016)

slicehost 2009 now owned by rackspace.


----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

If i remember i bought my first VPS in OVH


----------



## AdvanceSolution (Jan 5, 2017)

my first VPS server was Hostgator which is Exactly what i was looking for that time little costly but its worth price 


Thanks


----------



## techDaniel (Jan 20, 2017)

kvcwebhost is my first vps hosting provider, since they provide ssd vps servers and also offer great discount.


----------



## BlaZe (Apr 30, 2017)

BurstNET  with their 5.95$/mo VPS running on vePortal


----------



## manoaratefy (May 1, 2017)

Good morning!

I was with Pulseheberg in 2014.


----------



## markhascole (May 2, 2017)

Bluehost


----------



## Issuenticos (May 5, 2017)

Vast majority of hosting providers are in fact resellers. A reseller is just a middleman between you and the real hosting company. Since resellers depend on the company whose plans they resell, they very often don't have neither freedom nor responsibility for dealing with your problems.


----------



## earl (May 5, 2017)

My very first vps was with x10hosting. They used lxadmin hypervm as their panel. I dont think solusvm was created yet. 

I remember fsckvps was probably the most popular host at the time, until that unfortunate incident with the hack. 

Nice to see that vpsboard is back!! Pleasant surprise for sure.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

I honestly can't remember. I started out with Rackshack dedicated about 15+ years ago, I don't think I really started using VPS rather than dedicated until many years later.


----------



## rocket (May 5, 2017)

I home hosted my first website, moved to a VPS from OVH when it was no longer feasible.


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

I honestly do not remember, I do know though that they used SolusVM as a panel.


----------



## MrPsycho (May 5, 2017)

Some time ago I made a bad decision and went with nanobit.pro. They disappered few months later as many other summer host. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
...But I enjoyed their WHMCS and SolusVM design.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

MrPsycho said:


> Some time ago I made a bad decision and went with nanobit.pro. They disappered few months later as many other summer host. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...But I enjoyed their WHMCS and SolusVM design.



I tend not to trust hosts without .com domains...or at least .net.


----------



## MrPsycho (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> I tend not to trust hosts without .com domains...or at least .net.



Well... $hit happens and this thread is ideal for such stories, but as time passes I moved on to another providers. So far I'm happy with them. Especially with one that I have over 1 year uptime. Maybe someday, when I'll be "old" enough here I'll post a review 

... and if someone is bored enough, here is my story with nanobit.pro copied from TrustPilot:


Spoiler: Click if you are really bored



Hello.

I will try to explain as good as I can my long story with Nanobit...
I have bought their VPS at 23/06/2015. One month later I decided to try their "Web Free Package". After one and half month I cancelled it. My entire story with them took me 8 long months... With 7 horribly problems! My first month with them was fine. Everything was working perfectly. I decided to stay with them and pay for the next month. And you know what? They removed my payment option... I was forced to use PayPal. I didn't have time to transfer my money from my banking account to PayPal. Everybody who use Paypal know that it might took even more than three days. I was forced to rapidly open a prepaid card, that I could connect to my PayPal account, because PayPal don't accept card from my bank (long stroy). Second surprise? They don't have automated payment system... After waiting 21 hours to register my payment I decided to open new ticket, since next day my service might be suspended. They manually marked my invoice as payed. Next month they decided to move my VPS from Germany to France... And you know what's the best part of it? They didn't informed me about this! Thay have migrated my server next day after my payment for next month... At 1:00 AM... They send me an e-mail at 2:15 AM, with apologies. They even f***ed migration... They assigned bad IP for me. I couldn't connect to my VPS even via SSH. Amazing, huh? The next problem was with their FTP configuration for my website... They broke their TLS... They told me to use "insecure protocol" and that they will fix it in max 2 days. Even one week after it wasn't properly configurated. Next they have changed a WHMCS page and removed SolusVM login info without any information. Via next ticket they told me that they are removing SoulusVM and I can use WHMCS as a my VPS panel. Someday I decided to reboot my server... It wasn't easy... My VPS was running on like 3% of CPU. It took 8 minutes to boot. I couldn't even use SSH correclty... One second per letter. There wan't only problem with slow CPU. I couldn't even run "apt-get update" without connection errors. I have recorded it, so if you are curious, PM me. I'll send you a proof.

The thing that finally pushed me away from them? They suspended my service even after making payment. Chronological story? Here you go: They have added a "Polish Bank transfer" option, that was handled by homepay.pl... And they again f**** up. They had problems with registering my payment. I suspect that they didn't even checked did I pay... They just suspended my service. After three days they unsuspended my service... But that wasn't end. I knew that my server was badly configurated and if it will be rebooted it won't boot. If they wouldn't suspend my service, I might have chance to fix my config. So far I'm fighting with them 20 days to send me my files. They don't replay to my tickets. They're playing with me in hide-and-seek... After second reminder "Guys, are you again kidding me?" they cynically answered me "We are not kidding anyone as for now".

Uh... I forgot. They f**** up another thing. They call it "fast track". It cost 5GBP per ticket and makes your ticket get the highest priority... The funny thing is that I could manually set it to "True" while making new ticket...

... and they f*** up another thing before posting this. Their website isn't accessable for more than half month. Ther MAIN website! Unbelievable!


----------



## coreyman (May 5, 2017)

My first vps provider was burstnet. I had so many issues with the host node going down etc that I decided to start my own company because I knew I could offer better service.


----------



## tmwc (May 5, 2017)

To be honest, I do not remember. The first I remember getting (2016) was Hostigation/FreeVPS.us. It was a great VPS to be honest, I put ZNC and a few sites on it without a sweat. Then I just went on full idle and let the VPS expire.


----------



## scv (May 5, 2017)

I had my first shell account in 2002, but my first VPS was old pre-BuyVM Frantech back in 2007.


----------



## HostOjo (Oct 22, 2017)

My VPS provider was RockHoster , yeah I entered this business a bit late but they are still active and I am still using them.


----------

